# Baby Girls A-line dress with Bolero and Rompers Knit



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This sweet little A line dress had a delicate leaf pattern running up the centre of the front and back, with short sleeves, and button opening at shoulder. The matching Bolero is great to pop over the dress, or Rompers, is knitted in stocking stitch, with the delicate leaf pattern running down the centre of the sleeve. Cute little rompers complete this set, with matching leaf pattern running down the front, only sewing required is the side seams. Pattern comes with photo schematic showing how to complete the neckline. I have graded this as an intermediate knit, however I think if you are a confident beginner you would not have any problem following this pattern. 
As a special offer for January ONLY I am offering all 3 patterns for $5.00, thereafter I will be selling the Dress and Bolero pattern for $5.00 and the Rompers and Bolero pattern for $5.00.

Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
Pattern Price US $4.73

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-a-line-dress-bolero--rompers

http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/218405417/baby-girls-a-line-dress-with-bolero-and?ref=shop_home_active_1

Sizes  3-6 months  6-9 months  9-12 months. 
However you could adjust the length to fit an 18month old, as there is not a lot of difference in size.

MATERIALS REQUIRED - 4ply yarn (Katia Merino Baby - Merino extrafine superwash, was used to knit this garment).
Bolero(50g balls) x 2 =330m (360 yrds) for all sizes 
Dress (50g balls) x 2 balls =330m (360 yrds) for size A
Dress (50g balls) x 3 balls =495m (540 yrds) for size B & C
Rompers x 1.25 balls = 207m (225yrds) for size A. 1.5 balls =248m (270 yrds) for size B.
One pair 3.25mm (US 3 : UK 10) needles, and Circular 3.25mm (US 3 : UK 10) needle
Stitch holders
2 buttons for Dress and 6 buttons for Rompers.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! That's gorgeous.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful set


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dear little outfits!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Very, very beautiful!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful set &#128158;


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful designs.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128512;


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

Already bought. You design the most beautiful patterns. Thank you. Maureen


----------



## KnittingGram (Dec 29, 2013)

OMG I love OGE!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

That is beautiful.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you so much. I just purchased this. Cost me. $4.07 US dollars.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lovely intricate stitching.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful! I just purchased it!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a pretty outfit.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful! I just ordered it; I am a self-confessed "pattern junkie!"


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Precious pattern. I'm so fond of rompers.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful designs and the shrug is adorable!!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very, very nice.

SEA


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Everything is gorgeous. as always!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh so beautiful! So classy with such clean lines!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute. Love the rompers!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a beautiful set! I just purchased the pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

I followed your link to your etsy shop - your patterns and made up items are simply exquisite - you have a wonderful eye for colour and design; I will have to make time to try and knit some of your designs especially the shawls even though I lack a little one to make them for!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Your designs are stunning!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Every time I see one of your designs I think.. Okay, this just couldn't' get any prettier/cuter. Then you come up with new ones and prove me wrong. Stunning x100! You are such a fine designer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

A huge thank you to all who continue to support and flatter me!!! truly humbling. I am so very passionate about designing and knitting, especially for the 'little love of our lives'. Sometimes wish I could crochet too, as there are so many beautiful pictures of garments and crochet items that have been posted by KPer's.... not enough time in the day !!!


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been knitting for 50+ years but there is no way I could write a pattern. I can see different things in my mind, but as for putting them into a pattern as you do is a true gift and talent. I've no one to knit your little things for either, but I just had to buy the last one. You had me at bolero, I've always had a loving for them,it was the go when I was growing up. One of the feminine things I liked. But back to your patterns, the lines are all so clean, you manage to put lace and other decorative things without overwhelming the garment. Sorry for the waffle but I've seen your stuff around for a while now and it just calls out to be done. Thank you.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you so much mawsk 54. Your comments are truly appreciated, makes all the hard work that goes into pattern designing and writing, all the more worthwhile.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful and thank you.


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. I don't have any grands this size any more, but will keep it in mind for gifts.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

You did it again! They are darling. Now if I only had a baby girl to knit for.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

amazingly sweet


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous but no one to make it for.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful set, Vera. ????


----------

